# 469 John Deere baler



## Ginger (Jul 6, 2015)

I am going to buy a new 469 baler net and twine.have also ran new holland balers.what are the pros and cons of them.can they bale as good as a new holland.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Never had a NH baler but my 468 bales great.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

You won't regret it. After 30k rolls on our 467 we upgraded to a 469 last year and never missed a beat.


----------



## AC 426 Power (Jul 3, 2015)

I run all new Holland everything, EXCEPT round balers, always loved a Deere they seemed to be very reliable and make the nicest bale.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I love my 467 with netwrap. I've baled over 20K bales on it & 30K on the 467 twine only baler that I traded in. The 469 doesn't have a lot of design differences from a 467 beyond larger chains,sprockets & maybe a few heavier brgs plus the windrow smusher in frt of pickup attach.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

It'll run circles around that new holland


----------



## Osman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

New Holland what? There is no other round baler Deere has is perfected 15k on our traded 466 18k on traded 467 22k on backup 467 and just over 7k on 468


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just waiting on snowball to chime in, he'll have some real positive reviews on it I'm sure! Lol

They are a real good machine for putting up dry hay, I punch several thousand a year through mine and don't have any trouble other than the occasional bearing. Good luck with it!


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I helped get a new one going in the field last week. I took some crappy photos, so I can't post them, but the guy was pulling it with a 3020 diesel. It worked great, we got the twine right where he wanted it and went to wrap, just put a little talc on the rubber roll and shook some out on top of the wrap roll and it didn't miss a beat, 2 wraps every time. It was a hilly rough field and the old 3020 looked like it was burning coal and pulling down pretty good, but the baler handled everything great. Gotta love it when there are no troubles.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I purchased another 469 this year we are running two now. I love them I have a lil over 2000 on the 2015 so far (two weeks worth of baling) and 6900 on the 2014. Have never had a single problem. They almost spoil you and you forget to look behind you. I traded a br 7070 for my first deere last year. Although the NH made a nice bale it was too troublesome and my dealer sucked. I'm sold on green.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 568 with 16k rolls through it.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Idk I'm not sold on green yet myself I bought a used 459 this spring had 3500 bales on it. I convinced myself that spending that kinda money for my small operation would be good as being a novice I could count on it to be able to get my hay up and look decent when I had problems with square baler. Sadly that's not been the case. I've made 25 bales now this year with it and I've plugged the pick up over 20 times re rolled several bales had issuae getting net wrap to work and still the pick up and slip clutch go off. My dealer so far as been trying to help but I'm not real happy with amount I spent on it. I will give it one thing it makes one amazingly nice looking bale even with someone new at wheel it also makes bale so tight I had to have dealer install option to make them little less tight so my customers could move them lol. I
Dealer has come out twice to help but still no solution yet.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Flacer22 said:


> Idk I'm not sold on green yet myself I bought a used 459 this spring had 3500 bales on it. I convinced myself that spending that kinda money for my small operation would be good as being a novice I could count on it to be able to get my hay up and look decent when I had problems with square baler. Sadly that's not been the case. I've made 25 bales now this year with it and I've plugged the pick up over 20 times re rolled several bales had issuae getting net wrap to work and still the pick up and slip clutch go off. My dealer so far as been trying to help but I'm not real happy with amount I spent on it. I will give it one thing it makes one amazingly nice looking bale even with someone new at wheel it also makes bale so tight I had to have dealer install option to make them little less tight so my customers could move them lol. I
> Dealer has come out twice to help but still no solution yet.


Are you sure your slip clutch is adjusted properly?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably baling high moisture hay. I have a 467 and the only time it plugs is when the hay is wet.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dealer tech was out 2 days ago and crawled all over it and played with the slip clutches he says they are set right. Hay was at around 14% when I was baleing the first tine same hay I gave up and just square baled. Last batch was closer to 20% baler did better in that. It locks up and slips even when Im not even feeding hay once in a while. Tech gave me his personal number this time says he wants me to call before I use it next time and he will come out and watch as he's not sure what the problem is.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

My balers eat the hay. The only time they slip is when the pickup digs in. Sounds like your pickup slip clutch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Flacer22 said:


> Dealer tech was out 2 days ago and crawled all over it and played with the slip clutches he says they are set right. Hay was at around 14% when I was baleing the first tine same hay I gave up and just square baled. Last batch was closer to 20% baler did better in that. It locks up and slips even when Im not even feeding hay once in a while.


IMHO if chains & belts are installed correctly there's NOTHING and I mean NOTHING that can lock up an empty JD rd baler BUT a broken cam track in pickup attachment or possibly bad roller brg. My 467 will eat hay and my inexperienced operator has plugged it one time this season because of a wet slug of hay in a 1000+ rolls of hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ginger said:


> I am going to buy a new 469 baler net and twine.have also ran new holland balers.what are the pros and cons of them.can they bale as good as a new holland.


Quite a few of my customers demoed a new NH baler last fall in corn stalks.They were all very impressed.,they are all running JD 568-569 balers currently.


----------

